# Will my bump ever drop?? and question about due dates



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi there

I am now, according the hospital dating scan at 12 weeks, 39 weeks+1
According to _my_ dates (going on when we had IUI) I am actually probably around 38+2

A scan over a week ago estimated baby as being in the 77th percentile for his/her size, and reckoned he/she was about 7lbs 8oz...
Bump was measuring 38 weeks a week or so ago...

Baby is around 3/5 engaged, and has been estimated as that for about a month now. But my GP had trouble finding a heartbeat at 38 weeks (not a cause for concern as he/she was kicking away madly at the time! [baby, not the GP!] ) and eventually located it under my tummy button..... He wondered if baby is more engaged than he thought. (Hiccups have also moved down to the lower part of my tummy rather than upper as they were before. Having said that, the feet are still kicking reasonably high up...  )

Lots of BH over the last week, some period type pains too. But nothing that becomes regular in any way 
BH contractions sometimes come every 5 minutes in the evenings, and wake me up every hour at night.

3 questions for you!

1. My bump is still quite high - as everyone keeps reminding me  - and I have excruciating rib pain. Does this mean labour is a long way away? Or do some women never "drop", despite baby being engaged?

2. The difference between my dates and the dates the hospital have given based on the dating scan are about 5 days apart. Given baby's size etc is one more likely than the other? Is it better to base due date on length of gestation or on baby's size, do you think?

3. If I do go beyond my "due date" of 23rd, am I in a good position to say that I want them to reconsider the due date and use 29th instead, in terms of when they may induce me etc?

I really really hope not to go overdue - in fact we had hoped I'd be early.....  It'd be nice to think we still could be, but as each day goes past I feel it is less likely!  Although I never expected to have this many BH!

Appreciate your thoughts on these questions.

With many thanks, 
Boo x

p.s. just realised you are away until the 25th - with any luck the situation will be resolved by then!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi

Our midwife is away until the 25th Aug so if you are at all concerned please contact your own gp/midwife 


x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Are you all sorted now?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Hiya!
Welcome back. 
We're still waiting! We're now at 40weeks+3. Now getting Braxton Hicks accompanied by period pains, but nothing that sticks around and becomes regular. 
I reckon my bump won't drop as my midwife reckons it is about as engaged as it is going to be before birth. 
She also reckons we'd be OK saying we don't want to be induced until 2 weeks after our "original" (ie treatment based) due date (if I can bare to hold on for that long!!)

Anyway,  so yes. Pretty sorted unless you have a magic way of getting the baby out! (Tried all the usual....   )


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I wish I had!!!!


----------

